# Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?



## Jarod71 (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

die Fragestellung könnte sicher anders lauten, ist etwas wackelig...

Zur Sache: In sehr vielen Youtubevideos sehe ich Angler angeln und auch große Fische wieder zurück setzen, welche nach meinem Augenmaß für einige Portionen her halten würden. Klar ist, daß die Fangmaße Beachtung finden müssen.

Darüber hinaus, welche Fische nehmt Ihr mit - also für den Verzehr. Ich bin absoluter Neuling! Aber wenn ich los ziehe spinne ich gern, Zielfische sind also die Räuber.
Sind die alle gleichermaßen "Pfannentauglich"?
Sollte hier ab eineg gewissen Größe nicht mehr mitgenommen werden, weil sie zu ähhh "Zäh" wären?

Wie gesagt, bin da noch jungfräulich unterwegs.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Schlaubi83 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

Mit der richtigen Zubereitung kann man eigentlich jeden Fisch gut bis sehr gut verwerten. Ob Dir der Fisch am ende Schmeckt ist leider eine Geschmackssache und die ist bei jedem verschieden. Bei der Größe der Fische sollte man den Besatz des Gewässers nicht ganz außen vor lassen. Am besten schmeckt ein Fisch, wenn er nach dem Fang ohne Froster zubereitet wird von daher versuche ich immer einen möglichst passenden Fisch zu fangen .

Am besten Du orientierst dich an der Grätenanzahl der Fische.
Die Wasserqualität des Gewässers sowie der Pflanzenwuchs sind auch nicht ganz uninteressant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

Das größte Problem bei der Größe der Fische (speziell fetthaltige Fische, Raubfische) sind die Schadstoffe (speziell da Schwermetalle, Quecksilber, Dioxine etc.), die sich im Laufe des Lebens ansammeln.

Fleischstruktur ist umso grobfaseriger, je größer der Fisch, "zäh" wie beim Fleisch wird ein Fisch durch weniger Bindegewebe jedoch nicht.

Bei Fischarten, die sich bei uns fortpflanzen, kann die Schonung eines großen Fisches zudem sinnvoll sein (Stichwort Küchenfenster, gewässer- und artabhängig).

Davon abgesehen kann man auch große Fische (wo erlaubt und in schadstoffarmen Gewässern) problemlos essen.


----------



## Jarod71 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

Also um es ein wenig zusammen zu fassen kann gesagt werden, daß im Grunde alle heimischen Räuber: Zander, Hecht, Barsch gut mitzunehmen, verzehrtauglich wären, ja?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

Grundsätzlich:
Wobei je größer, desto mehr Schadstoffe, und auch desto wertvoller für den Bestand zum fortpflanzen.

Besser also nicht ganz so große/alte nehmen...


----------



## jochen68 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

Meine bescheidenen persönlichen Erfahrungen nach mehreren Versuchen:

... kapitale Hechte und Barsche schmecken NICHT mehr so gut wie mittlere oder kleinere Exemplare. Das Fleisch wird zäher und vor allem beim Hecht noch trockener (und fast gummiartig), so dass Speck usw. auch nicht mehr recht helfen. Zander kann ich nicht sagen. Mein größter war 8,5 Pfund und der schmeckte noch recht gut. Diese Erkenntnis berücksichtige ich mittlerweile auch beim Entnehmen.


----------



## Fischknipser (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

-Bei Barschen liegt für mich die Mitnahmegrösse bei ca. 25 cm -40 cm
-Bei Hecht zwischen 65 und 85cm
- Bei Zander zwischen 45 und 80 cm.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

40iger Barsche muss ich erst mal fangen - bin froh über regelmäßig größer als 20iger ;-))

Ansonsten wär das auch grob meine "Range"..


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Meine bescheidenen persönlichen Erfahrungen nach mehreren Versuchen:
> 
> ... kapitale Hechte und Barsche schmecken NICHT mehr so gut wie mittlere oder kleinere Exemplare. Das Fleisch wird zäher und vor allem beim Hecht noch trockener (und fast gummiartig), so dass Speck usw. auch nicht mehr recht helfen. Zander kann ich nicht sagen. Mein größter war 8,5 Pfund und der schmeckte noch recht gut. Diese Erkenntnis berücksichtige ich mittlerweile auch beim Entnehmen.



Ich hatte zwar erst ne Hand voll große Barsche ( über 40) aber die haben ausgezeichnet geschmeckt bei Hecht und Zander kann ich auch keine Verschlechterung feststellen wenn sie Kapital sind .


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

Auch wenn ich mich vielleicht unbeliebt mache:
Liegt auch nicht immer an der Ware, teilweise auch Koch....

Gerade größere Filets/Fische werden oft zu lange gegart (Hauptsache durch), da ists dann durchaus mal trocken oder zäh...


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

Es kommt bestimmt auch wieder aufs Gewässer an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

selbstverständlich- und Jahreszeit.

Kaltwasserfische sind immer besser in Geschmack und Haptik - warum auch immer..


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> selbstverständlich- und Jahreszeit.
> 
> Kaltwasserfische sind immer besser in Geschmack und Haptik - warum auch immer..



Das hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen weil die ganzen Algen und schwebstoffe die im Sommer im Wasser sind auch unweigerlich von Raubfischen aufgenommen werden.


----------



## jochen68 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich vielleicht unbeliebt mache:
> Liegt auch nicht immer an der Ware, teilweise auch Koch....



... oder - auch unbeliebt mach - an der anspruchsvolleren Zunge ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist gut geeignet?*

auch drin ;-)))


----------

